# Ok, we know your dogs, let's see YOU :)



## The A Team

We've done it in the past, but I think it's time for another thread with pictures of us...

It's so nice to have a face to go with the member. I enjoyed seeing Paula for the first time the other day...


I've started it, by my siggy picture...

Your turn :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## michellerobison

You notice we're kinda chicken.....


----------



## Orla

eeek. no lol.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

View attachment 87818


----------



## bell

this picture is about 5 years old, but it is the only one I have on my computer
Since I posted a picture of me (my facebook profile does not even have a picture of me) I expect others to post pictures of themselves


----------



## Matilda's mommy

what's with me it's all your fault Pat :HistericalSmiley:this was taken last winter at the market place


----------



## maltlovereileen

Fun! You girlies look mahvalous!!!! Here's one of me and the doggies from a couple of months ago...pups were pooped and rumpled from their day at the park-couldn't get them to cooperate :


----------



## Canada

What a great idea!!! 
I just love your pretty siggie pic, Pat!

And Suzan, you have an _incredible_ smile! Wow!
For some reason, I had pictured you with longish, straight blonde hair! Lol!

I will find pic of me.

Come on, anymore brave members? 


Oh! Now I see more pics! I was posting this before the other additions!
Great job!


----------



## jenniferhope423

View attachment 87821


----------



## sophie

Wow! Such pretty ladies! I'll have to go dye my hair and put some makeup on first!!!! lol I'm always behind the camera - never in front! Something I always mean to change, but never happens. 

I'll see if I have ANY pics of me on this computer and get back with ya!


----------



## mamapajamas

LOL! This is a great idea. The only recent picture I have has already been seen on this board last year when Button graduated from her Puppy Obedience class. 

That was right after I fell and fractured a disk (minor fracture, btw, but painful!), but there was NO WAY I was going to miss Button' graduation. I had a doctor's appointment that day, and got out of there with just barely enough time to run by the house and get Button for her final exam and graduation. NO time to brush her and pretty her up!

The upshot was that we BOTH had a "bad hair" day! :HistericalSmiley: Here's the picture that was taken in the class at graduation time:










BTW, when I got home, I accidentally set a sweaty Coke can down on the picture! :angry: That's what the circle is.

That class was hiliarious, with the other people there accustomed to seeing Button all dressed up in her fluffy white coat and a pretty bow. She went from "dainty lady" to "pipsqueak sheepdog"! :HistericalSmiley:

Anyhow, in that picture my smile turned into a grimmace because my back was killing me, but the pic of me is actually a pretty good one. You'd probably recognize me from it if you saw me on the street. 

Button, on the other hand, was busy flirting with the cute Sheltie on the floor next to us! :wub: :innocent:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Lovely photos, ladies.


----------



## sophie

I found one from a couple of Christmas' ago. This is me and Sophie:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I don't have many photos of 'me" ...I'm the one who takes the pictures. Don't think I have any recent nor even on this new computer. However, I'm game and will try to get one over the week-end.( eee gad does that give me time to get facelift? botox, tummy tuck? LOL )
So nice to have seen the ones so far!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ok I decided to just take a quick shot of myself :HistericalSmiley:... decided there MUST be something wrong with this camera !!!:w00t: ... there's lines all over me and it 'gave' me a 'chicken-neck!" ....but anyway here's my 'offering"...
Now folks be kind!! remember I'm almost 65 yrs old!!! 

Oh and IF I get a better on taken over the week-end..ya better believe it will replace this one! LOL


----------



## beckinwolf

Here is a picture of me in front of a waterfall, somewhere near Stanley or Sun Valley, Idaho. I can't remember which. It's about 3 years ago.


----------



## Johita

This is one of my favorite photos of me and the other man in my life, my boyfriend. Taken January 2009 - it's amazing what a little make up can do!


----------



## njdrake

Thanks Pat, this is a fun thread. I love putting faces with the names. 
This picture is from around this time last year . That's my son and Zoey with me.


----------



## silverhaven

ok this is me as of January.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Here I am with my granddaughter Caitlyn.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Johita, you're gorgeous, just as I pictured.


----------



## yeagerbum

I'm loving looking through everyone's gorgeous pictures :thumbsup: Thanks so much for sharing!! I already posted pictures of myself in a recent previous thread, so I won't re-post them again!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Sarah, Yeagers mom, I must have missed that recent post. All you ladies are simply gooooorgeous!


----------



## iheartbisou

Everyone is just too beautiful!! Just like their Malts!! lol!!

Here is one of me and my friend taken in Xi'an at the terracotta warriors. 
(I'm the shorter one wearing the grey jacket)


----------



## allheart

Wow, Wow, and Wow, not only are all of you ladies, beautiful, but you know what captured me the most? Was the gorgeous smiles straight from the heart. Just beautiful, loving and sincere.

You all have seen me at my worst, LOL, but here's one of me (without my fluff babies , but with my great nephew, who I lovingly call mash potatoes :wub: How cute is HE!!! He reminds me so much of my Father, red hair and all and he is such a character.

I love all of your beautiful smiles ladies, they have touched my heart.
Great idea Pat.

Okay, here's me and mash potatoes over the holidays, don't you just want to squeeze him :wub: And one of his precious sister, my great niece, what a sweetheart of a girl :wub: I Love them dearly.

View attachment 87830


View attachment 87831


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'm really lovin' this thread! So nice to now have the face of the mom ( and dad if any dads post LOL ) to go with the Malt!! 
Some of you look similar to what I envisioned others are totally different so it fun to have the 'reality"!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

iheartbisou said:


> Everyone is just too beautiful!! Just like their Malts!! lol!!
> 
> Here is one of me and my friend taken in Xi'an at the terracotta warriors.
> (I'm the shorter one wearing the grey jacket)


There is beautiful Andrea!!............


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Well, I will put up my pic that I have on FB. Most of you have seen it. I like this thread.......


----------



## iheartbisou

I love seeing everyone!! 

Just wondering how everyone is posting their photos? I'm using photobucket and the direct link..but there is another way?

(ps- Lol- thanks Dianne!! you are too sweet!)


----------



## The A Team

I am enjoying seeing everyone so much!!! :aktion033:
Isn't it funny how we may have pictured someone to look completely different? Paula, you are so beautiful, your skin looks like porcelain. 

Andrea, I uploaded my picture directly from my computer.


Come one, more....more.....please :chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I upload from my computer.


----------



## mysugarbears

iheartbisou said:


> Everyone is just too beautiful!! Just like their Malts!! lol!!
> 
> Here is one of me and my friend taken in Xi'an at the terracotta warriors.
> (I'm the shorter one wearing the grey jacket)


 
Everyone looks so beautiful.  Paula, i imagined you with dark curly hair since the one pic of your daughter has dark curly hair, your very beautiful and i'm glad to finally put a face on such a wonderful friend. Andrea you remind me of a young Michelle Pfeiffer very beautiful indeed.


----------



## iheartbisou

From the "Insert Image" box on top of the box here? It only gives me the "enter your url link" thing?

(ps lol! thanks debbie!)


----------



## The A Team

iheartbisou said:


> From the "Insert Image" box on top of the box here? It only gives me the "enter your url link" thing?
> 
> (ps lol! thanks debbie!)


When I click on the little "paper clip" I see a column of boxes and "browse" to the right of each one. hummmmm.......I don't know why you don't see that....

Sounds like a job for Yung to look into.


----------



## sophie

I inserted my pic by clicking: 

ETA: Silly me didn't know about the paper clip - it does the same as all of this:

Go Advance
then under "attach files" click manage attachments then a box pops up to "browse" your hard drive for pictures once you've selected the pic click "upload" 
after it's uploaded close that window - then I hit preview then I hit submit reply. Hope this helps.

Here's another of me, our much loved governor and my even more loved hubby. This was at the first fundraiser I did for him - lot of work, but so much fun!!! I need to stop pulling my hair back so tight!!! Might be the reason for the migraines! lol

I uploaded this one to make sure my directions above worked and it's the only other pic of me on this computer. lol

Linda


----------



## iheartbisou

duh- I do have that. I faintly remember using that before too but completely forgot about it for some reason. Thanks!!

Here's another one of me and Bisou's breeder when I went to go pick her up. (yea! It worked!!)


----------



## Silkmalteselover

Thank you for starting this thread~...when Maltese Specialty times comes around again we will have to "resurrect" this thread to help recognize everyone for those who attend. These are old pictures. :w00t: The kids are 4 of the 11 total grandkids that bless my life!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

The A Team said:


> When I click on the little "paper clip" I see a column of boxes and "browse" to the right of each one. hummmmm.......I don't know why you don't see that....
> 
> Sounds like a job for Yung to look into.


Do you have different computers and operating systems?


----------



## Maltsnme

Here I am, with three different hair colors )) I get bored easily!!!

(clinic photo, I'm second from left) other one is hubby 

I am currently blonde  clinic photo was taken about a month or so ago.

this is fun!


----------



## The A Team

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Do you have different computers and operating systems?


Nope, she's "got it" now.....Andrea's back in business....:thumbsup:


----------



## SugarBob62

Oh this is fun I love putting a face with a name!!!

Here is me and Nelson at his Puppy Graduation.









And I just love this picture of my boyfriend and I a few years ago on vacation :wub:


----------



## silverhaven

You ladies are all gorgeous! Great to put faces to names. 

Thanks Andrea :chili: I hadn't seen the paperclip. I can post more easily now, going through Mobile me was really putting me off.


----------



## mary-anderson

I'm usually the picture taker so I had to search. The first picture is
of me and my DH several years ago on our yearly trip to Lake Havasu City. Next is Alvin graduating obedience school, he did not graduate with
honors but he still my little boy. Last my DH and the two little ones after hike here in Hawaii. You think the sand was bad, nope red dirt is the worst. Enjoy!!


----------



## angelsugar

Hello Everyone! 
I have never posted photos on this new forum. It was easy! 

I really need to get some pics up here of Elliott and Victor.

Do you know if there is a way to post from your cell??


----------



## pammy4501

*me*

OK, here is a pic of me and my newest addition, Truffles.


----------



## Johita

Rocky's Mom said:


> Johita, you're gorgeous, just as I pictured.


 
Aww, thank you Dianne :blush: As I said, it's all makeup LOL.

You are beautiful and it looks like your dashing good looks passed down to your daughter and then your grand daughter. Boy are those beauty genes strong.

I'm really enjoying seeing everyone's pics. SM is a chick magnet :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita

mysugarbears said:


> Everyone looks so beautiful.  Paula, i imagined you with dark curly hair since the one pic of your daughter has dark curly hair, your very beautiful and i'm glad to finally put a face on such a wonderful friend. Andrea you remind me of a young Michelle Pfeiffer very beautiful indeed.


I agree, you do look like Michelle Pfeiffer - only prettier


----------



## Johita

maltsnme said:


> Here I am, with three different hair colors )) I get bored easily!!!
> 
> (clinic photo, I'm second from left) other one is hubby
> 
> I am currently blonde  clinic photo was taken about a month or so ago.
> 
> this is fun!


 
WOW! You can really pull off any color :thumbsup:


----------



## EmmasMommy

Pat and I met at Nationals and I have met several others at Dog Shows and Meet-Ups. But here I am


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Until I am able to upload my pictures (I have an appointment with the MAC doctors next week) the only way I can show you pictures of me is to go to the Picture Forum. Currently, you will see the one of me and Snowball that I have on Facebook. 

Here on SM ... in the Picture Forum ... it is on Page 54. The date is 12/23/09 and the Subject Title is ... *True Love*

If anyone can transfer it over to this thread ... you are most welcome to do so. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily

*At my nephew's grad in June*

me with 2 of my sisters, that's me in the middle. There's one in my album too.


----------



## gopotsgo

Here is one of me taken earlier this year at my residency reunion which was held in Las Vegas. I'm the one on the right. Uh, we were " a little" blitzed. Good times. :chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I love this thread. Our members are not only beautiful inside but now i see they are beautiful outside too. Thanks for starting this Pat.
Here is me 3/13/10 on a boat trip in Jonathan Dickinson State Park in FL. if I can do it. I don't see any of the things people have mentioned. If I don't appear you'll have to look at my picture on my profile page. LOL OMG there I am!


----------



## Jayne

beckinwolf said:


> Here is a picture of me in front of a waterfall, somewhere near Stanley or Sun Valley, Idaho. I can't remember which. It's about 3 years ago.


Hey, I'm from Boise Idaho too.. Right now I'm staying in Longwood, Florida, taking care of my 93 year old Sweet Mother.. I just wanted to spend some quality time with her and will be here for quite some time I hope.. But when the time comes we are heading back to Boise.. We still have our home there and it will be waiting for us.. Love the weather there..Maybe we'll meet one of these years... 
Jayne


----------



## Maglily

Dixie's Mama said:


> I love this thread. Our members are not only beautiful inside but now i see they are beautiful outside too. Thanks for starting this Pat.
> Here is me 3/13/10 on a boat trip in Jonathan Dickinson State Park in FL. if I can do it. I don't see any of the things people have mentioned. If I don't appear you'll have to look at my picture on my profile page. LOL OMG there I am!


 
You did it! LOL yes there you are! looking lovely too.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Maglily said:


> You did it! LOL yes there you are! looking lovely too.


Surprised myself :w00t:. Thanks Brenda you are quite lovely yourself. :hugging:


----------



## iheartbisou

Maureen, I am in love with your hair!! It's so elegant!

Everyone looks gorgeous and so loving!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Well, I will put up my pic that I have on FB. Most of you have seen it. I like this thread.......


 
Dianne I think you look like Elizabeth Taylor in her younger years, have you heard that before?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

angelsugar said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have never posted photos on this new forum. It was easy!
> 
> I really need to get some pics up here of Elliott and Victor.
> 
> Do you know if there is a way to post from your cell??


 
I think you look alot like Meryle Steep, does others see it?


----------



## silverhaven

iheartbisou said:


> Maureen, I am in love with your hair!! It's so elegant!
> 
> Everyone looks gorgeous and so loving!!


Thank you Andrea, it used to be so dark it was almost black. Now almost pure kinda platinum silver. A lot of people ask me if I dye it this colour, too funny. You are a very pretty lady. Younger than I expected for some reason B)


----------



## iheartbisou

Matilda's mommy said:


> Dianne I think you look like Elizabeth Taylor in her younger years, have you heard that before?


Whoa! Dianne does look like (a younger) Elizabeth Taylor!! good call!!

Maureen- Seriously-I've wanted hair like yours since I was about 20 years old! It's really stunning. 

Thanks for the compliments. I think most people thought I was probably Asian since I live here...someone told me once that my English was pretty good and asked if I was fluent! (I said thank you and that I hoped I was fluent! lol) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## missiek

Its so nice to see all of you! :aktion033:

Here is me and my hubby at my brother's wedding last year.


----------



## iheartbisou

Great photo too!! I think your daughter (in your siggy) really looks like you! Pretty girls!


----------



## mysugarbears

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Well, I will put up my pic that I have on FB. Most of you have seen it. I like this thread.......


Dianne i see a resemblence between you and Dixie Carter. What a beautiful lady you are.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

iheartbisou said:


> Great photo too!! I think your daughter (in your siggy) really looks like you! Pretty girls!


 
omg they do look alike


----------



## Maglily

Dixie's Mama said:


> Surprised myself :w00t:. Thanks Brenda you are quite lovely yourself. :hugging:


 
thank you...i was finding it hard to smile with braces...I just got them 2 months ago.


----------



## Maglily

[I think most people thought I was probably Asian since I live here...someone told me once that my English was pretty good and asked if I was fluent! (I said thank you and that I hoped I was fluent! lol) :HistericalSmiley:[/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

(yes I did think you might be Asian)
and you remind me of Marg Helgenberger.


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - What a great thread. I've been off the internet all weekend and am having so much fun "meeting" everyone. And I even got the meet the real deal at Nationals and I think you ladies look even better in person. A lot of you already saw me in the pix from the Paris trip that I won but I'm posting two different shots. I don't have any good ones with Tyler though other than my Riverside Park pix that you saw.

Here's a favorite photo of me from our 25th anniversary trip taken in Florence at sunset. 










And just for fun I included a dress up picture of my DH and I going to the event that I produce videos for every summer.


----------



## cyndrae

ok here is a picture of Dave and I. After 20 years and raising three girls we figured it would "stick" so we got married and this is the picture for that day.


----------



## Lindy

Wow, I am so late in the game on this! But here I am with my son, at my favorite place on the planet. So far!


----------



## missiek

Thanks ladies, yeah Malayah looks *just* like me! Its crazy!!!


----------



## The A Team

Linda! I was just scrolling down the page and noticed the light house....Hey....that's right here!!! and then I realized it was YOU :HistericalSmiley:

Great picture!!!!! 


I am just looking at all the pictures this morning, what a great bunch of members we have! Maybe we should get this thread pinned, so we can go back and see who we're talking with sometimes. :biggrin:

Keep the pictures coming...hummmm.....maybe next we should post pictures of us from when we were kids....that'd be fun too


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Maglily said:


> thank you...i was finding it hard to smile with braces...I just got them 2 months ago.


I never noticed braces so smile away!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Pat, this is a funtastic thread...thanks for starting it. All the ladies here are so pretty and sweet looking. I knew their sweet hearts, but now I know their sweet faces! :aktion033:




The A Team said:


> Linda! I was just scrolling down the page and noticed the light house....Hey....that's right here!!! and then I realized it was YOU :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Great picture!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am just looking at all the pictures this morning, what a great bunch of members we have! Maybe we should get this thread pinned, so we can go back and see who we're talking with sometimes. :biggrin:
> 
> Keep the pictures coming...hummmm.....maybe next we should post pictures of us from when we were kids....that'd be fun too


----------



## Snowbody

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Well, I will put up my pic that I have on FB. Most of you have seen it. I like this thread.......


Dianne - I'm thinkin' there's some Suzanne Pleshette here. I always thought she was gorgeous


----------



## linfran

Here is a picture of me with my granddaughter at Ocean City this June. Linda


----------



## Alexa

It's so nice and interesting to see all of you right now! 

Everybody looks so lovely and sympatic, wow! 

Here's a photo of Ullana and me taken in our back yard yesterday! 

Alexandra :wub:



















Tried to upload the photos here directly but I get the information that the files are too big! :smilie_tischkante:
So I use the link from photobucket! :thumbsup:


----------



## tygrr_lily

what a fun thread to go through! it's nice to be able to match faces w/ names, and to see ppl's loved ones. and i have to say, this is definitely one lovely group of ladies we have here! 

here's two of me - the first is one of my fave pics of Paddy giving me kisses on his bday last year :wub:. the second is my bf and i having dinner at the Peller winery in Niagara on the Lake last weekend


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Snowbody said:


> Dianne - I'm thinkin' there's some Suzanne Pleshette here. I always thought she was gorgeous


Yes, I have been told that too.....Thank you, I always loved her!!! My voice isn't that deep through!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Dianne I think you look like Elizabeth Taylor in her younger years, have you heard that before?


Yes, I was always told that when I was younger and wore my hair back. I don't think I truly realized what a compliment it was back then and now it is far and few between........LOL!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

mysugarbears said:


> Dianne i see a resemblence between you and Dixie Carter. What a beautiful lady you are.


Thank you, I have never been told that but my deceased Father in law use to introduce me as his daughter in law, Delta Burke (Suzanne Sugarbaker) on that show.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Here's a preview :HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

wow, we have some pretty ladies on sm. it is so nice to have a face with a name. So where are all of you?? come on were waiting for a glimpse of you. need some guys to step up and post there pictures


----------



## The A Team

Matilda's mommy said:


> wow, we have some pretty ladies on sm. it is so nice to have a face with a name. So where are all of you?? come on were waiting for a glimpse of you. need some guys to step up and post there pictures



That's right, you know who you are out there...:HistericalSmiley:.....let's see you!!


----------



## KAG

Here's stunning Marie, Snowball Pie's Mommy, holding Snowball.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom

KAG said:


> Here's stunning Marie, Snowball Pie's Mommy, holding Snowball.
> xoxoxoxox


Oh yes, Kerry, you got that right. Marie is, absolutley, STUNNING.

I love you, both, with all my heart. :wub:


----------



## KAG

Aww, honey. We love you, too. And I of course, love U2, also.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## allheart

KAG said:


> Here's stunning Marie, Snowball Pie's Mommy, holding Snowball.
> xoxoxoxox


 
Wow!!! Gorgeous on the inside and out!!! What a beauty :wub: you are Marie!!


----------



## k/c mom

Everyone looks great!


----------



## mfa

Pearlan and her mom on baby's first day home!!:heart::heart:


----------



## ann80

*A few weeks ago at the beach. Great pictures everyone!*


----------



## mysugarbears

mfa said:


> Pearlan and her mom on baby's first day home!!:heart::heart:


 
Pearlan's mommy to me you resemble Christina Ricci, has anyone ever told you that?


----------



## mysugarbears

oops double post.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Dang...I've not been able to be on much at all this past several days and you know I always miss out on good stuff when I can't be on! :angry: I'm playing catch up tonight. lol

LOVE all these photos!!! Soooo many gorgeous ladies on here and yes, even celebrity look alikes! I agree with all that have been mentioned!

I rarely have my pic taken cuz I'm always the one with the camera. Plus, whenever I take a pic, I always close my one eye so it looks like I have a lazy eye. lol And I really don't. If anyone knows how to tell me to open my eye for pics I'd probably let myself be photographed more. :blush:

Here's one that was taken when I was setting up my store 2 years ago. I was a sweaty mess with hardly any make up left after working so hard. And it's STILL one of the best pics I have of myself. Well actually...it's really the only pic I have of myself!

Here's me and my main man Jett.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

You know Pat, I loved your idea of posting pics so much and have really enjoyed seeing everyone. :chili:I suggest we all try taking pics with our fluffs and put them in our siggys like you did...such a great pic too! I have a short memory and after looking at all the pics everyone posted, I forget who's who again. Maybe it's easier for those who have been here for years, but for this old gal and all the newbies it would be so much easier to learn who you all are. I think it would take everyone a little bit of time to get a pic with their fluff/or fluffs taken...but would be fun to see everyone in their siggy...then it would stick in my brain.:w00t: What do you think?



The A Team said:


> We've done it in the past, but I think it's time for another thread with pictures of us...
> 
> It's so nice to have a face to go with the member. I enjoyed seeing Paula for the first time the other day...
> 
> 
> I've started it, by my siggy picture...
> 
> Your turn :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

OMG Crystal you are beautiful...so happy to finally see you after reading so many of your posts and after getting so much knowledge from you and a lot of ladies here...it's so awesome!:thumbsup:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Dang...I've not been able to be on much at all this past several days and you know I always miss out on good stuff when I can't be on! :angry: I'm playing catch up tonight. lol
> 
> LOVE all these photos!!! Soooo many gorgeous ladies on here and yes, even celebrity look alikes! I agree with all that have been mentioned!
> 
> I rarely have my pic taken cuz I'm always the one with the camera. Plus, whenever I take a pic, I always close my one eye so it looks like I have a lazy eye. lol And I really don't. If anyone knows how to tell me to open my eye for pics I'd probably let myself be photographed more. :blush:
> 
> Here's one that was taken when I was setting up my store 2 years ago. I was a sweaty mess with hardly any make up left after working so hard. And it's STILL one of the best pics I have of myself. Well actually...it's really the only pic I have of myself!
> 
> Here's me and my main man Jett.


----------



## mom2bijou

It's so good to see so many of my favorite faces and to see new ones as well! Everyone looks beautiful!!!!! 

Here are 2 of me. Most of you on my FB have seen them.

In Atlantic City for my 30th Birthday









And this past Friday. Kicking off 4th of July weekend with a yummy mojito!


----------



## mfa

mysugarbears said:


> Pearlan's mommy to me you resemble Christina Ricci, has anyone ever told you that?


yes, they have, also winona ryder, lol!


----------



## The A Team

Hey! It's ok if your one eye closes in pictures....then we can be twins, cause I DO have a lazy eye :HistericalSmiley: you look mavelous daling :thumbsup:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> I rarely have my pic taken cuz I'm always the one with the camera. Plus, whenever I take a pic, I always close my one eye so it looks like I have a lazy eye. lol And I really don't. If anyone knows how to tell me to open my eye for pics I'd probably let myself be photographed more. :blush:
> 
> 
> Here's me and my main man Jett.


----------



## Maglily

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Dang...I've not been able to be on much at all this past several days and you know I always miss out on good stuff when I can't be on! :angry: I'm playing catch up tonight. lol
> 
> LOVE all these photos!!! Soooo many gorgeous ladies on here and yes, even celebrity look alikes! I agree with all that have been mentioned!
> 
> I rarely have my pic taken cuz I'm always the one with the camera. Plus, whenever I take a pic, I always close my one eye so it looks like I have a lazy eye. lol And I really don't. If anyone knows how to tell me to open my eye for pics I'd probably let myself be photographed more. :blush:
> 
> lazy eyes are OK, I had a lazy "eyeball" once, and surgery, but it didn't correct it completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one that was taken when I was setting up my store 2 years ago. I was a sweaty mess with hardly any make up left after working so hard. And it's STILL one of the best pics I have of myself. Well actually...it's really the only pic I have of myself!
> 
> Here's me and my main man Jett.


 
When I started reading this I thought oh good we get to see a picture of Crystal and then it is this one! Where's the new picture??? LOL It is beautiful of course and all the better with little Jett, but if this is a 'sweaty mess' then you are doing allright! I have the "me toos" again, I don't have many pics of myself either, the ones I do have I told someone to take and like you, I'm the one with the camera.


----------



## Maglily

Love your pics...a malt and the beach are a perfect match. agreed....great pics everyone.

(I tried just to use 'quote' you but it didn't work:blink





ann80 said:


> *A few weeks ago at the beach. Great pictures everyone!*


----------



## uniquelovdolce

it is great to put a face to ur names , u are all beautiful !!! well in the picture posts there are loads of me ... 
here is my fam pic .lol


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

It's nice to see what everyone looks like!

This is me...










And here I am with Tiffany...


----------



## Gemma

oh what a fun thread, it's so nice to see you all :good post - perfect


----------



## coco

There have been over 6000 hits on this thread, and I am feeling uncomfortable about posting my picture to a public forum. Hope this works.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I am still being really lazy and havent put my pictures on my new computer but I think you have all seen me a few times before.

Here are three that I have on this computer.

This was taken last weekend at a friend's wedding 
View attachment 87923


This one was taken this weekend while spending some time with the family.
View attachment 87924


----------



## nostresstoday

I'm sure I have a picture somewhere with my makeup on...but this picture is more me. This is just part of my family that we went on a 8 hour float trip with on the Fourth. There was 10 of us. I'm the one with the white skirt and my tounge sticking out.


----------



## iheartbisou

nostresstoday said:


> I'm sure I have a picture somewhere with my makeup on...but this picture is more me. This is just part of my family that we went on a 8 hour float trip with on the Fourth. There was 10 of us. I'm the one with the white skirt and my tounge sticking out.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I was hoping that was you! I can see you have a great sense humor!! What a cute photo- and a great looking family!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

mfa said:


> Pearlan and her mom on baby's first day home!!:heart::heart:


Two beautiful girls. Look at tiny Pearlan and look at your dimples Florence!!:w00t: Beautiful!:wub::wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie

here i am after my surgery LOL:







and on my wedding day in Feb:


----------



## Snowbody

dr.jaimie said:


> here i am after my surgery LOL:
> View attachment 87927
> 
> and on my wedding day in Feb:
> 
> 
> LMAO Jaimie. Nice cone. Where's the one of you in a onesie?:smrofl::smrofl: But seriously loved your wedding pix.


----------



## Miss_Annie

I know I don't have a fluff, but I do chime in quite a bit. I've been trying to resist posting pictures, but it's only fair because everyone else has posted theirs. Everyone's just beautiful!! 

I'm the blonde in the middle. That's my boyfriend Michael on the left and my friend Katey on the right.

and the second one is me at the zoo just after I petted a sting ray! It was awesome!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

dr.jaimie said:


> here i am after my surgery LOL:
> View attachment 87927
> 
> and on my wedding day in Feb:


Oh Jamie, the cone is perfect for you as a Vet.........so funny!!! Wear that to the next convention!! LOL~~~~~


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I would have picked you if you didn't tell me Darlene...did you do that in all your class pictures too? :HistericalSmiley:



nostresstoday said:


> I'm sure I have a picture somewhere with my makeup on...but this picture is more me. This is just part of my family that we went on a 8 hour float trip with on the Fourth. There was 10 of us. I'm the one with the white skirt and my tounge sticking out.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I love your hair Maureen!



silverhaven said:


> ok this is me as of January.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Thanks Jo!:wub:



Johita said:


> Aww, thank you Dianne :blush: As I said, it's all makeup LOL.
> 
> You are beautiful and it looks like your dashing good looks passed down to your daughter and then your grand daughter. Boy are those beauty genes strong.
> 
> I'm really enjoying seeing everyone's pics. SM is a chick magnet :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven

Rocky's Mom said:


> I love your hair Maureen!


Thank you Dianne, how sweet of you. How old is your Granddaughter, (insert question mark lol, Lola broke my keyboard) Both you and she are gorgeous!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Thanks Maureen. :blush:
She will be 10 in August. I'm taking her on a special Grandma/granddaughter trip a couple of weeks before her birthday. Her best friend moved to Florida over a year ago and although I know it will be sticky that time of year, I wanted her to see her BF again. She is my first grandchild. I have four granddaughters...so I'll probably be doing this for each of their 10th birthdays now...:w00t: what did I start, yikes!!:HistericalSmiley: Edited to say...you are pretty gorgeous yourself young lady.



silverhaven said:


> Thank you Dianne, how sweet of you. How old is your Granddaughter, (insert question mark lol, Lola broke my keyboard) Both you and she are gorgeous!


----------



## mpappie

*here you go*

hubby and I at a friends house.


----------



## mfa

Dixie's Mama said:


> Two beautiful girls. Look at tiny Pearlan and look at your dimples Florence!!:w00t: Beautiful!:wub::wub:


oh, thank you Elaine!! that was such a HAPPY DAY!!:heart:
i love your pic in the water, you are beautiful and have a beautiful smile!!:wub::wub:


----------



## moonwalkpuppy

old, but i havent changed. I just dont have bangs anymore :thumbsup:

and me on a good day










I like this thread. You're all lovely :wub:


----------



## KAG

We're such a great looking bunch. Aren't we?
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> We're such a great looking bunch. Aren't we?
> xoxoxoxoxo


:yes: :hump:arty::yahoo: That's a yes from me So where are the men hiding? Joe, Steve, etc.???:Waiting: We're waiting.


----------



## silverhaven

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks Maureen. :blush:
> She will be 10 in August. I'm taking her on a special Grandma/granddaughter trip a couple of weeks before her birthday. Her best friend moved to Florida over a year ago and although I know it will be sticky that time of year, I wanted her to see her BF again. She is my first grandchild. I have four granddaughters...so I'll probably be doing this for each of their 10th birthdays now...:w00t: what did I start, yikes!!:HistericalSmiley: Edited to say...you are pretty gorgeous yourself young lady.


Wow! a long time away for me having any that age  the trip sounds amazing, so lovely to have that bonding time. What a great idea.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Wow, Angelina Jolie? Anyone else see it? 




moonwalkpuppy said:


> old, but i havent changed. I just dont have bangs anymore :thumbsup:
> 
> and me on a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this thread. You're all lovely :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Rocky's Mom said:


> Wow, Angelina Jolie? Anyone else see it?


Yes, I see it........very beautiful!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Snowbody said:


> :yes: :hump:arty::yahoo: That's a yes from me So where are the men hiding? Joe, Steve, etc.???:Waiting: We're waiting.


Yes, want to see the men and I will add Yung to that list too~~~Come on guys!!!!


----------



## nostresstoday

All of you are so beautiful. I think if we all got together we would have a very interesting group of friends and a LOT of fun. Thanks for sharing!!!!
Darlene


----------



## moonwalkpuppy

Rocky's Mom said:


> Wow, Angelina Jolie? Anyone else see it?


 
Aw, thanks. you too Cee. :blush:


----------



## gopotsgo

Liza, Dolce's mom, that is a beautiful family photo.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

dr.jaimie said:


> here i am after my surgery LOL:
> View attachment 87927
> 
> and on my wedding day in Feb:


 

Well you made my day :HistericalSmiley: the first picture is just to:HistericalSmiley:LOVE YOU JAIMIE:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## majik921

This was taken in December right after I cut off 12 inches from my hair!


----------



## susie and sadie

Oh, I love this thread! Everyone is so lovely, inside and out. :heart:

I HATE having my picture taken, :brownbag: but....here's one of me & Susie.


----------



## The A Team

susie and sadie said:


> Oh, I love this thread! Everyone is so lovely, inside and out. :heart:
> 
> I HATE having my picture taken, :brownbag: but....here's one of me & Susie.


Well I can't figure out why you don't like having your picture taken, you look like a model!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

You're so pretty!



susie and sadie said:


> Oh, I love this thread! Everyone is so lovely, inside and out. :heart:
> 
> I HATE having my picture taken, :brownbag: but....here's one of me & Susie.


----------



## Snowbody

susie and sadie said:


> Oh, I love this thread! Everyone is so lovely, inside and out. :heart:
> 
> I HATE having my picture taken, :brownbag: but....here's one of me & Susie.


You look beautiful. I see Mary Louis Parker (I think she's in Weeds now).


----------



## Snowbody

Rocky's Mom said:


> Wow, Angelina Jolie? Anyone else see it?


I think so in the first one Angelina. The second an actress who was on Lost for a while. Don't know her name.


----------



## susie and sadie

Oh, you are all too kind! :blush:


----------



## silverhaven

The A Team said:


> Well I can't figure out why you don't like having your picture taken, you look like a model!!!!!!


I agree there, much younger than I had imagined too.


----------



## Canada

susie and sadie said:


> Oh, I love this thread! Everyone is so lovely, inside and out. :heart:
> 
> I HATE having my picture taken, :brownbag: but....here's one of me & Susie.


So pretty, Allison!
You remind me of Katie Holmes Cruise!


----------



## susie and sadie

Canada said:


> So pretty, Allison!
> You remind me of Katie Holmes Cruise!


Thank you!



silverhaven said:


> I agree there, much younger than I had imagined too.


I'm not as young as I'd like to be...lol. I turned the big 3-0 this year and the shock still hasn't worn off!


----------



## mfa

dr.jaimie said:


> here i am after my surgery LOL:
> View attachment 87927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that first pic is way too funny!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> great thread!! its so nice to see our wonderful sm members!!


----------



## mysugarbears

susie and sadie said:


> Oh, I love this thread! Everyone is so lovely, inside and out. :heart:
> 
> I HATE having my picture taken, :brownbag: but....here's one of me & Susie.


 
You are beautiful Allison, i don't know why you hate having your picture taken. You do remind me of Katie Holmes or Mary Louise Parker. Oh and to be 30 again.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

*me*

this is me at a birthday party listening to band!1


----------



## preciouspups

I have so enjoyed all your pics! You ladies are beautiful! 

Here is a pic of me with my grown girls...Kari & Ali.








And my boys...Cooper & Tucker. 








Be kind...no make-up on in the second picture! I couldn't find a decent picture of me with my dogs. I'm always the picture taker!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

preciouspups said:


> I have so enjoyed all your pics! You ladies are beautiful!
> 
> Here is a pic of me with my grown girls...Kari & Ali.
> View attachment 87971
> 
> 
> And my boys...Cooper & Tucker.
> View attachment 87972
> 
> 
> Be kind...no make-up on in the second picture! I couldn't find a decent picture of me with my dogs. I'm always the picture taker!


 
I wouldn't have known who was the mom in the first picture if I hadn't scrolled down, your beautiful


----------



## maggieh

Since Kerry already "pegged" me as a St. Louis Cardinals fan in Sweetness & Tessa's vacation thread, might as well put this one here. I'm the one without the white hair! :blink:


----------



## preciouspups

Matilda's mommy said:


> I wouldn't have known who was the mom in the first picture if I hadn't scrolled down, your beautiful



Aww, for a woman 3 yrs shy of 50...that is music to my ears!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I've spent some time looking at all of your precious faces, I just want each of you to know how Blessed I am, you have brightened my days. I really don't know what I would do without each of you, I have cryed with many of you and laughed with many of you. I truley feel I know you guys. I just want each of you to know I LOVE YOU. I mean that with all my heart


----------



## susie and sadie

Matilda's mommy said:


> I've spent some time looking at all of your precious faces, I just want each of you to know how Blessed I am, you have brightened my days. I really don't know what I would do without each of you, I have cryed with many of you and laughed with many of you. I truley feel I know you guys. I just want each of you to know I LOVE YOU. I mean that with all my heart


I feel exactly the same way, Paula...you just said it much more beautifully than I could. :heart:

Hugs to my SM family! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Yes, we are...I think we should all do a calendar. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:



KAG said:


> We're such a great looking bunch. Aren't we?
> xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Paula, in the short time I've been here I've noticed who has the biggest hearts...and you are one of them FOR SURE. Love you too!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> I've spent some time looking at all of your precious faces, I just want each of you to know how Blessed I am, you have brightened my days. I really don't know what I would do without each of you, I have cryed with many of you and laughed with many of you. I truley feel I know you guys. I just want each of you to know I LOVE YOU. I mean that with all my heart


----------



## Sandcastles

Here we have Richard with Barron - we are having a family shot done sometime very soon (as soon as I finish making Barron and Lucy's outfits) Once we have them taken - I'll be sure to submit them - - -:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody

Rocky's Mom said:


> Yes, we are...I think we should all do a calendar. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


OMG Dianne - all I could think of was "Calendar Girls" the movie based on a real life story with all the nude women of a certain age in the calendar.:new_shocked::new_shocked::smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah

This is me with Marshmallow Fluff.










This is one of me and Rylee.

















Just me and remember I am old.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

You look great in every pic Deborah. I love the one of Marshmellow in the basket.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

LOL, that's what I was thinking of too. I think we'll just hold our little fluffs where it matters and it will work out perfectly!:innocent::HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> OMG Dianne - all I could think of was "Calendar Girls" the movie based on a real life story with all the nude women of a certain age in the calendar.:new_shocked::new_shocked::smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Barron is soooo cute...what kind of dog is that? I love him.:wub:




Sandcastles said:


> Here we have Richard with Barron - we are having a family shot done sometime very soon (as soon as I finish making Barron and Lucy's outfits) Once we have them taken - I'll be sure to submit them - - -:thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Snowbody said:


> OMG Dianne - all I could think of was "Calendar Girls" the movie based on a real life story with all the nude women of a certain age in the calendar.:new_shocked::new_shocked::smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:


OMG Sue, I just choked on my coffee this morning!!! Hee, hee!!!! I think I will leave that to the younger girls!!! I know you are kidding (at least I think you are) but it made me visualize too much as far as I am concerned!!! Thanks for the great laugh~~~~~:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team

Matilda's mommy said:


> I've spent some time looking at all of your precious faces, I just want each of you to know how Blessed I am, you have brightened my days. I really don't know what I would do without each of you, I have cryed with many of you and laughed with many of you. I truley feel I know you guys. I just want each of you to know I LOVE YOU. I mean that with all my heart


Ditto, Paula.

I'm trying to keep up with the pictures.....I am way too busy in the summer.....

but I am enjoying seeing everyone so much. It's funny - all we knew was each other's personalities - now we have the whole person. I think it makes it even better.


----------



## Cheri

Well...I guess if most everyone else put one, I should put one. I don't like pictures either, but I'm trying to get used to them...for my kids' sake. I thought one day...I'm always taking pictures, but never IN any...how will they remember me when I'm gone or what will they give to my (future) grandbabies to remember their nana? SO here it is... I just took these the other night of me and Vi. The other one is about 5 years old, may hair is almost to my backside now LOL

Me at an NKOTB concert last year (oh yeah, I know, poke fun LOL they're my guys  <3)
I'm in the green 









JUst for fun hehehe









Me and #2









And last but never least, me and Vi 









~~CHeri~~


----------



## Snowbody

Cheri said:


> Well...I guess if most everyone else put one, I should put one. I don't like pictures either, but I'm trying to get used to them...for my kids' sake. I thought one day...I'm always taking pictures, but never IN any...how will they remember me when I'm gone or what will they give to my (future) grandbabies to remember their nana? SO here it is... I just took these the other night of me and Vi. The other one is about 5 years old, may hair is almost to my backside now LOL
> 
> Me at an NKOTB concert last year (oh yeah, I know, poke fun LOL they're my guys  <3)
> I'm in the green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUst for fun hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but never least, me and Vi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~CHeri~~


Cheri
I never thought of things that way about our kids and grandkids having pix of us. I treasure finding ones of my mom when she was young. Good idea!
I especially love the one of you and your daughter -- so pretty -- and the last shot of you and Vi -- you've got beautiful eyes.


----------



## Snowbody

Rocky's Mom said:


> LOL, that's what I was thinking of too. I think we'll just hold our little fluffs where it matters and it will work out perfectly!:innocent::HistericalSmiley:





CeeCee's Mom said:


> OMG Sue, I just choked on my coffee this morning!!! Hee, hee!!!! I think I will leave that to the younger girls!!! I know you are kidding (at least I think you are) but it made me visualize too much as far as I am concerned!!! Thanks for the great laugh~~~~~:HistericalSmiley:


Yup - I love to raise money for our charities (isn't that what the calendar girl's calendar was for?) but I'll stick with the raffle.:chili::chili: I certainly don't have enough Maltese to cover me :w00t: -- only one in this family and don't tell me that's a good reason to get another. B)


----------



## Cheri

Snowbody said:


> Cheri
> I never thought of things that way about our kids and grandkids having pix of us. I treasure finding ones of my mom when she was young. Good idea!
> I especially love the one of you and your daughter -- so pretty -- and the last shot of you and Vi -- you've got beautiful eyes.


Thanks!  My daughter and I (since she's the only girl) are pretty close. I hope it always stays that way  We were at DIsneyland on the tram in that picture from when when we went to Cali for my stepdaughter's wedding last year. It was a fun day  (both days lol)
I have 3 boys too  (14, 7, and 4)


----------



## Alice Ana

i'm a big time picture person :] i love photography... and so i have a few pictures of myself. i don't have photoshop or anything, it's just the different lighting.

When my hair was brown, natural, and shorter:










Summer time with Alice:


















First time I've ever dyed my hair... and it's bright red!


















is that enough pictures? :/ lol, sorry guys! i couldn't choose just one...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

u r two yrs shy of 50 ? u have gots to be kidding me!!! u r beautiful !!!! u look like their older sis n no im not just saying that !!!


preciouspups said:


> I have so enjoyed all your pics! You ladies are beautiful!
> 
> Here is a pic of me with my grown girls...Kari & Ali.
> View attachment 87971
> 
> 
> And my boys...Cooper & Tucker.
> View attachment 87972
> 
> 
> Be kind...no make-up on in the second picture! I couldn't find a decent picture of me with my dogs. I'm always the picture taker!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

shelby u r too cute , those r great !!!


Alice Ana said:


> i'm a big time picture person :] i love photography... and so i have a few pictures of myself. i don't have photoshop or anything, it's just the different lighting.
> 
> When my hair was brown, natural, and shorter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer time with Alice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever dyed my hair... and it's bright red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that enough pictures? :/ lol, sorry guys! i couldn't choose just one...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

beautiful pics!


Snowbody said:


> Cheri
> I never thought of things that way about our kids and grandkids having pix of us. I treasure finding ones of my mom when she was young. Good idea!
> I especially love the one of you and your daughter -- so pretty -- and the last shot of you and Vi -- you've got beautiful eyes.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

why would u hate to hv ur pic taken ? u look beautiful!!


susie and sadie said:


> Oh, I love this thread! Everyone is so lovely, inside and out. :heart:
> 
> I HATE having my picture taken, :brownbag: but....here's one of me & Susie.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

melanie awesome pics , u have beautiful eyes!


moonwalkpuppy said:


> old, but i havent changed. I just dont have bangs anymore :thumbsup:
> 
> and me on a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this thread. You're all lovely :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

maureen u r stunning !!!


silverhaven said:


> Thank you Dianne, how sweet of you. How old is your Granddaughter, (insert question mark lol, Lola broke my keyboard) Both you and she are gorgeous!


----------



## maltlovereileen

Really enjoying this thread and the beautiful people - inside and out


----------



## uniquelovdolce

she does !!! i thought she was ur daughter , then when i saw ur pic i was like oo so thats her she looks soo young , n now i see she is ur daughter lol !!!


missiek said:


> Thanks ladies, yeah Malayah looks *just* like me! Its crazy!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I've seen a picture of you...there's plenty of maltese to cover you!!!



Snowbody said:


> Yup - I love to raise money for our charities (isn't that what the calendar girl's calendar was for?) but I'll stick with the raffle.:chili::chili: I certainly don't have enough Maltese to cover me :w00t: -- only one in this family and don't tell me that's a good reason to get another. B)


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I agree Shelby...such cute photos, finally I can picture you now.:wub:



uniquelovdolce said:


> shelby u r too cute , those r great !!!


----------



## godiva goddess

iheartbisou said:


> duh- I do have that. I faintly remember using that before too but completely forgot about it for some reason. Thanks!!
> 
> Here's another one of me and Bisou's breeder when I went to go pick her up. (yea! It worked!!)


Andrea, you look stunning!


----------



## iheartbisou

Thanks Alice!! So sweet!


----------



## mysugarbears

Here are a couple pictures of me:

At work with a couple of friends, i'm the one in the middle









We had a New Years Eve/Pajama party for when my grandson visited. I'm the one on the left, have always loved Hello Kitty.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

mysugarbears said:


> Here are a couple pictures of me:
> 
> At work with a couple of friends, i'm the one in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a New Years Eve/Pajama party for when my grandson visited. I'm the one on the left, have always loved Hello Kitty.


 

Debbie there you are:tender: your beautiful inside and out.:wub: I thought you had red hair:blush::HistericalSmiley: You know how much I love ya girlfriend


----------



## Cheri

I love seeing faces to names! Not that I'll remember LOL I'm HORRIBLE with my memory! 
Thanks for the nice comments guys! You all look so beautiful to! And happy!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I am ALWAYS the one behind the camera - so at my niece's birthday party back in Aug 09, I decided it was time to actually be IN one of the pictures & had someone take a pic of just me. I haven't been back in front of the camera since ... this is the most recent pic of me. - Please excuse the washing in the background - my BIL was tasked with getting it in before the party started ... men!


----------



## preciouspups

uniquelovdolce said:


> u r two yrs shy of 50 ? u have gots to be kidding me!!! u r beautiful !!!! u look like their older sis n no im not just saying that !!!


Well, 3 yrs shy of 50...let's not rush me! LOL If I were their sis, I'd be the one with the "big hips"! But thank you, I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## preciouspups

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I am ALWAYS the one behind the camera - so at my niece's birthday party back in Aug 09, I decided it was time to actually be IN one of the pictures & had someone take a pic of just me. I haven't been back in front of the camera since ... this is the most recent pic of me. - Please excuse the washing in the background - my BIL was tasked with getting it in before the party started ... men!


I love your picture! Laundry and all! You are a natural beauty!


----------



## godiva goddess

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I am ALWAYS the one behind the camera - so at my niece's birthday party back in Aug 09, I decided it was time to actually be IN one of the pictures & had someone take a pic of just me. I haven't been back in front of the camera since ... this is the most recent pic of me. - Please excuse the washing in the background - my BIL was tasked with getting it in before the party started ... men!


Jacqui, you look great! love this picture of you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I am ALWAYS the one behind the camera - so at my niece's birthday party back in Aug 09, I decided it was time to actually be IN one of the pictures & had someone take a pic of just me. I haven't been back in front of the camera since ... this is the most recent pic of me. - Please excuse the washing in the background - my BIL was tasked with getting it in before the party started ... men!


 

there you are, :chili:I have been waiting a LONG time to see your pretty face Jacqui. I love hanging clothes on a clothes line, especailly sheets they always smell so clean.


----------



## momtoboo

I've enjoyed seeing all you lovely ladies & your smiling happy faces. Even went searching for a pic of my own to post, but I noticed I wasn't smiling or looking happy in what few pictures I have of me.:blush: Only found one with a big old happy smile on my face & it's from way back in the 90s. lol Note to self, "smile next time someone points a camera at you".


----------



## Snowbody

momtoboo said:


> I've enjoyed seeing all you lovely ladies & your smiling happy faces. Even went searching for a pic of my own to post, but I noticed I wasn't smiling or looking happy in what few pictures I have of me.:blush: Only found one with a big old happy smile on my face & it's from way back in the 90s. lol Note to self, "smile next time someone points a camera at you".


Sue - just have Boo or Hannah take the picture of you and then you're bound to smile.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

come on Sue, we want to see you


----------



## momtoboo

Paula, I found 2 pictures with a smile. 
The 1st is from the 90s on a fishing boat in the Bahamas. That look on my face is because I caught my first fish ever & it was a huge Baracuda. The 2nd from 3 or 4 yrs ago maybe on an amusement ride with the kiddies(not mine). Sorry about the sunglasses, I seem to only be in outside shots.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

momtoboo said:


> Paula, I found 2 pictures with a smile.
> The 1st is from the 90s on a fishing boat in the Bahamas. That look on my face is because I caught my first fish ever & it was a huge Baracuda. The 2nd from 3 or 4 yrs ago maybe on an amusement ride with the kiddies(not mine). Sorry about the sunglasses, I seem to only be in outside shots.:wub:


Sue - those were great shots.:chili::chili: And I could never smile at an amusement park. I don't even do teacups.:brownbag:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Sue there you are:chili:looks like you had such a good time. Your a beautiful woman Sue


----------



## momtoboo

Snowbody said:


> Sue - those were great shots.:chili::chili: And I could never smile at an amusement park. I don't even do teacups.:brownbag:


Thanks Sue, the kiddie ride was easy compared to the boatride.LOL 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue there you are:chili:looks like you had such a good time. Your a beautiful woman Sue


Thanks Paula,you're so sweet & yes I was having a really good time in both pictures.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy

Here I am!


----------



## moonwalkpuppy

uniquelovdolce said:


> melanie awesome pics , u have beautiful eyes!


 
Thank you so much!! :w00t:


----------



## The A Team

I had forgotten that I changed my siggy pic!!!! :w00t:

This is me and the kids:

View attachment 88908


----------



## Matilda's mommy

we need to see more friends, come on were waiting


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

This is a pic, taken a little over a year and a half ago. I am always the one taking pictures. Never in them!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Delilahs Mommy said:


> This is a pic, taken a little over a year and a half ago. I am always the one taking pictures. Never in them!


There you are Laura,:aktion033: your very pretty


----------



## The A Team

momtoboo said:


> Paula, I found 2 pictures with a smile.
> The 1st is from the 90s on a fishing boat in the Bahamas. That look on my face is because I caught my first fish ever & it was a huge Baracuda. The 2nd from 3 or 4 yrs ago maybe on an amusement ride with the kiddies(not mine). Sorry about the sunglasses, I seem to only be in outside shots.:wub:


 
Sue! You're pictures are gone and I didn't get to see you!!! No Fair!!!:angry:


----------



## aprilb

Okay-here I am! Hi, SM friends!:chili:


----------



## The A Team

aprilb said:


> Okay-here I am! Hi, SM friends!:chili:
> 
> View attachment 88977



Yeay, April!!! You're here!!!!! Great pic!!!


----------



## Dogwriter

A lil late joining the party.... this is me and you-know-who in my workshop where I work on musical instruments.


----------



## donnanj

This is me and my beautiful daughter Alexis.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

donnanj said:


> This is me and my beautiful daughter Alexis.


 aww what a beautiful pic , u are both beautiful , and aww ur daughter has a piercing just like mine


----------



## uniquelovdolce

aww i love putting a face to the names .. u and piper are adorable .. piper is soo teeny !


Dogwriter said:


> A lil late joining the party.... this is me and you-know-who in my workshop where I work on musical instruments.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

april what a sweet pic of u n ur girls , love it !


aprilb said:


> Okay-here I am! Hi, SM friends!:chili:
> 
> View attachment 88977


----------



## uniquelovdolce

pat u radiate so much warmth ! love it !! beautiful frameable pic !


The A Team said:


> I had forgotten that I changed my siggy pic!!!! :w00t:
> 
> This is me and the kids:
> 
> View attachment 88908


----------



## tonicoombs

Paula, does Matilda have on specs? Wow, I guess Maltese babies really do see the world through rose-colored glasses! I love it.:aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

tonicoombs said:


> Paula, does Matilda have on specs? Wow, I guess Maltese babies really do see the world through rose-colored glasses! I love it.:aktion033:


 
yes:HistericalSmiley: Matilda is styling in her rose colored glasses, B&B has purple ones:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I love this thread, we have so many beautiful women on here.


----------



## jan149

*Picture*

Here we are (in my album as well).


----------



## Snowbody

jan149 said:


> Here we are (in my album as well).


What a beautiful picture of you. We need some explanation here with the dress and rose petals. A wedding? Yours? A friend's?


----------



## Sandcastles

I hate having my picture taken - that being said, here I am.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

u are beautiful ! why wouldnt u like ur picture taken ?


Sandcastles said:


> I hate having my picture taken - that being said, here I am.


----------



## Canada

SO pretty!!!
Allie, you have an angelic quality to you.
I really love your hair colour.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

You are so pretty...you look exactly like my best friend did twenty years ago. :tender:



Sandcastles said:


> I hate having my picture taken - that being said, here I am.


----------



## The A Team

Hi Allie! It's nice to See you!! You look great!


----------



## Snowbody

You're so pretty. In fact I kind of pictured you looking that way from getting to know you.


----------



## bailey02

*Bailey's Mommy*


----------



## Johita

Sandcastles said:


> I hate having my picture taken - that being said, here I am.


Aolani: Awntie Awee, yuus wevy pertee :wub:


----------



## Johita

bailey02 said:


>


Awntee Becky, yuuse wevy pertee too. All my awntees on SM are bootifull!


----------



## bailey02

Your just the sweetest thing aolani


----------



## Snowbody

Tyler thinks you're very pretty too and wants to take a ride in the sports car with Bailey. (Aren't these guy pups so shallow?:HistericalSmiley


----------



## TB.TL

I want to join in!

The first pic is me and Tinker Bell. I know I shouldn't have a favorite but... hmm. Let's put it this way. _She_ picked _me_ as her favorite and Tiger Lily picked my wife as her favorite. Really, it was completely their choice. We had actually planned to let me "style" and bond stronger with Tiger Lily and my wife would "style" and bond with Tinker but... the pups had other ideas!

And speaking of my wife, here's a pic of our little family. Obviously, I am the blonde and the brunette is my beautiful wife. Tinker is in the pink sweater and her sister Tiger Lily is the one with the pigtails.


----------



## Snowbody

Great picture of your whole family. You all look very happy. Do you live in the northeast? Noticed the trees in beautiful colors in the background.


----------



## TB.TL

Yes! I have always loved the fall but this fall is especially perfect. It's our first fall since we got married, we're in our new house in the country and of course, we have our pups home with us. The weather and trees have been beautiful... loving it. Tinker Bell especially loves it. Man, I have never seen a pup that loves leaves as much as her! She just goes crazy for them!


----------



## KAG

I've said this before, I'll say it again. We are truly a beautiful bunch, inside and out!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Hi Rebecca, Tinker Bell and Tiger Lilly are so cute! I love the fall too. It was always my favorite time of year when we lived back East. I remember playing in the leaves...what fun for your fluffs! Rocky would love that.


----------



## bailey02

Snowbody said:


> Tyler thinks you're very pretty too and wants to take a ride in the sports car with Bailey. (Aren't these guy pups so shallow?:HistericalSmiley


That would be hilarious to see Tyler driving and Bailey letting her hair flow with the wind:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

becky u r very pretty too !!! , and rebecca u and ur wife as well , love the fam pic !! 

keep these coming loving them !


----------



## Mindi's mom

Here is a link to my facebook profile pics.
Profile Pictures | Facebook

It is nice to put faces to the names! Lots of beautiful ladies.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Everyone is gorgeous! We have such a beautiful group of ladies! :wub::wub:

I HATE having my pic taken. I'm not photogenic whatsoever. I also hate wearing make up and doing my hair. I'm a jeans/t-shirt, hair in a pony tail/no make-up girl, usually. Josey is so mad in this pic; she has a sour face here. She hates this particular bow barrette in her hair. I ended up throwing it out, because, I always got dirty looks when I put it on her. lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce

beautiful !


Mindi's mom said:


> Here is a link to my facebook profile pics.
> Profile Pictures | Facebook
> 
> It is nice to put faces to the names! Lots of beautiful ladies.


----------



## Sandcastles

suzimalteselover said:


> Everyone is gorgeous! We have such a beautiful group of ladies! :wub::wub:
> 
> I HATE having my pic taken. I'm not photogenic whatsoever. I also hate wearing make up and doing my hair. I'm a jeans/t-shirt, hair in a pony tail/no make-up girl, usually. Josey is so mad in this pic; she has a sour face here. She hates this particular bow barrette in her hair. I ended up throwing it out, because, I always got dirty looks when I put it on her. lol


If I look like this - I would NEVER wear make-up! 

I, too, love jeans and a t - or just a plain white shirt with jeans - (but with manolo's or boots) - wink - I just cannot do the aerobic shoe look - I'm too short.

You are beautiful!


----------



## Sandcastles

Mindi's mom said:


> Here is a link to my facebook profile pics.
> Profile Pictures | Facebook
> 
> It is nice to put faces to the names! Lots of beautiful ladies.


Such a pretty girl, so young!


----------



## Sandcastles

Johita said:


> Awntee Becky, yuuse wevy pertee too. All my awntees on SM are bootifull!


 
Bailey02's - mom has NO right to be so cute!


----------



## Sandcastles

TB.TL said:


> I want to join in!
> 
> The first pic is me and Tinker Bell. I know I shouldn't have a favorite but... hmm. Let's put it this way. _She_ picked _me_ as her favorite and Tiger Lily picked my wife as her favorite. Really, it was completely their choice. We had actually planned to let me "style" and bond stronger with Tiger Lily and my wife would "style" and bond with Tinker but... the pups had other ideas!
> 
> And speaking of my wife, here's a pic of our little family. Obviously, I am the blonde and the brunette is my beautiful wife. Tinker is in the pink sweater and her sister Tiger Lily is the one with the pigtails.


 
Great picture, wow, what a nice family photo.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Sandcastles said:


> Such a pretty girl, so young!


Thanks, yeah. I turned 28 this year. I got married and had kids when I was 20. Got an early start on life =) Loving every minute of it though!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Sandcastles said:


> If I look like this - I would NEVER wear make-up!
> 
> I, too, love jeans and a t - or just a plain white shirt with jeans - (but with manolo's or boots) - wink - I just cannot do the aerobic shoe look - I'm too short.
> 
> You are beautiful!


Thank you, Allie, you are so sweet. I always get a vision in my head of other people online. I always get the hair color wrong! Allie, you are beautiful and soo tiny! I just turned 46. Ugh, hate to think about the big 5-0. It's funny, how 30 used to be old to be....now, 70 is young! :chili::HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, I don't do the white aerobic shoe look with jeans. Flip flops, flats, or Ugg boots only here. I have Fred Flinstone feet, so, wide shoes are a must. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

u r so photogenic ! what r u talking about ...


suzimalteselover said:


> Everyone is gorgeous! We have such a beautiful group of ladies! :wub::wub:
> 
> I HATE having my pic taken. I'm not photogenic whatsoever. I also hate wearing make up and doing my hair. I'm a jeans/t-shirt, hair in a pony tail/no make-up girl, usually. Josey is so mad in this pic; she has a sour face here. She hates this particular bow barrette in her hair. I ended up throwing it out, because, I always got dirty looks when I put it on her. lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce

wait a min !! u r 46 ????????????? u r stunning , i soooo wish i look that good when im 46 i just turned 36 n im scared ! im also a jean n tshirt gal , flip flops in the summer and uggs in the winter i feel u girl !!! i wear heels when i go out n my feet kill me !!


suzimalteselover said:


> Thank you, Allie, you are so sweet. I always get a vision in my head of other people online. I always get the hair color wrong! Allie, you are beautiful and soo tiny! I just turned 46. Ugh, hate to think about the big 5-0. It's funny, how 30 used to be old to be....now, 70 is young! :chili::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Oh, I don't do the white aerobic shoe look with jeans. Flip flops, flats, or Ugg boots only here. I have Fred Flinstone feet, so, wide shoes are a must. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maltbabe

*About me...*

My name is Barbara I work for the University of Miami/School of Medicine. I am the Residency Program Coordinator for the Department of Internal Medicine. 

I have been married for the past 30 years. I have 4 children. 3 girls ages: 34,29.25 and my son in heaven. Emmanuel, he passed away 1 day before his third birthday after complications when he drowned in his sitters pool.

I have 3 grandchildren: Monique, John Daniel and Gianna Emmanuelle ( named after her uncle in heaven) .

I love to travel and read. Music conforts me and my dogs make my day.

I was born in Cuba and came to the US when I was 6 YO.Therefore, this is my country.

Now you know me! dunno if picture attached if not I will post another 1


----------



## Maltbabe

*Pictures of me*

OMG I cannor seem to be able to attach pictures


[/ATTACH]


----------



## cyndrae

TB.TL said:


> I want to join in!
> 
> The first pic is me and Tinker Bell. I know I shouldn't have a favorite but... hmm. Let's put it this way. _She_ picked _me_ as her favorite and Tiger Lily picked my wife as her favorite. Really, it was completely their choice. We had actually planned to let me "style" and bond stronger with Tiger Lily and my wife would "style" and bond with Tinker but... the pups had other ideas!
> 
> And speaking of my wife, here's a pic of our little family. Obviously, I am the blonde and the brunette is my beautiful wife. Tinker is in the pink sweater and her sister Tiger Lily is the one with the pigtails.



You have a beautiful family and I love the names Tinker Bell and Tiger Lily.


----------



## TB.TL

Oh, thank you. I am very proud of my little family... :wub: I love my wife and we love our pups. And thanks for liking their names...  Tinker Bell is named after her grandma, who's name at birth was Tinker... she was our dog until she passed away earlier this year and then we adopted her two granddaughters. And Tiger Lily is of course from Peter Pan as well but not many people get that connection.


----------



## godiva goddess

*WOW- we have a group of HOT Malt Mamas here!! Everyone looks fabulous!
*


Sandcastles said:


> I hate having my picture taken - that being said, here I am.


I think you look beautiful!! Reminds me of Michelle Pfeiffer :thumbsup:



The A Team said:


> I had forgotten that I changed my siggy pic!!!! :w00t:
> 
> This is me and the kids:
> 
> View attachment 88908


Always stunning Pat!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jerricks

about me
I own my own gymnastic studio, I have taught gymnastics for 40 years
I coach cheerleading too:aktion033:
I have been married for 35 years, the car in my pic is the 2010 Camaro that my husband bought me for our anniversary!:wub:
we have 3 sons and 1 daughter, the 2 oldest boys are married and the 2 youngest live at home they are 29-22:blink:
we have 4 grand kids, 2 boys and 2 girls:chili::aktion033:
and of course our fluffs Kruze & Khane, we have a collie (Thunder( and an alaskan malamute(Kierra):aktion033:


----------



## Sandcastles

jerricks said:


> about me
> I own my own gymnastic studio, I have taught gymnastics for 40 years
> I coach cheerleading too:aktion033:
> I have been married for 35 years, the car in my pic is the 2010 Camaro that my husband bought me for our anniversary!:wub:
> we have 3 sons and 1 daughter, the 2 oldest boys are married and the 2 youngest live at home they are 29-22:blink:
> we have 4 grand kids, 2 boys and 2 girls:chili::aktion033:
> and of course our fluffs Kruze & Khane, we have a collie (Thunder( and an alaskan malamute(Kierra):aktion033:


 
Well, Ms. Jeryl, you look pretty smokin' in that car of yours!:thmbup:

You don't look like anyone I ever called "grandmother" -you look far too young to be a grandmother - Good for you!


----------



## Sandcastles

godiva goddess said:


> *WOW- we have a group of HOT Malt Mamas here!! Everyone looks fabulous!*
> 
> 
> 
> I think you look beautiful!! Reminds me of Michelle Pfeiffer :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Always stunning Pat!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
I agree, Pat is stunning. She's stunning on the interior as well, and what a bonus that is!

Thank you for your kind words. Very sweet of you.

I love your fluffs.

Allie


----------



## Maltbabe

*about us*

Great looking ladies here :aktion033: Congrats to all!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

u look awesome !


Maltbabe said:


> OMG I cannor seem to be able to attach pictures
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


----------



## bailey02

Sandcastles said:


> Bailey02's - mom has NO right to be so cute!


I am so blushing right now :blush::blush:


----------



## Maltbabe

*Liza*

Thank you Liza :innocent: all these Malt mom's are superb! 

Thank you for sharing pictures ladies. It is wonderful to put a face to the name!

Keep it up!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody

Maltbabe said:


> OMG I cannor seem to be able to attach pictures
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


Barbara - I like the second picture of you soooo much better than the first. That full desk scares me. :w00t: It looks just like mine. :HistericalSmiley: Where was the second taken.


----------



## Maltbabe

*Canada*

This picture was taken in Canada on the route from Montreal to Quebec. 

Quebec is breathtaking! I loved Canada! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

My desk is always a mess I have a LOT of work with my residents, I love them but they wear me out! :blink: 

Thanks,


----------



## Snowbody

Maltbabe said:


> This picture was taken in Canada on the route from Montreal to Quebec.
> 
> Quebec is breathtaking! I loved Canada! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> My desk is always a mess I have a LOT of work with my residents, I love them but they wear me out! :blink:
> 
> Thanks,


I love it up there too. When I was younger my mom and I would drive up to Montreal and Quebec in the fall. Breathtaking! I also wanted to say how sorry I was to read about your son, Emmanuel. There's no greater loss than one's child, especially one so young. I hope his namesake makes him proud.


----------



## Maltbabe

*Devastating*

Thank you so much! I still have very bad days it has been 14 years and I still wonder how in God's name this happened. This lady had taken care of 5 kids in my husband's family. She was highly recomended, the house had iron bars all around and apparently that day, 1 door open is all it took for him to go outside. This picture was taken a few days before his accident. This my oldest daughter with him!

And the second picture are her children John Daniel and Gianna Emmanuelle.


----------



## Snowbody

Maltbabe said:


> Thank you so much! I still have very bad days it has been 14 years and I still wonder how in God's name this happened. This lady had taken care of 5 kids in my husband's family. She was highly recomended, the house had iron bars all around and apparently that day, 1 door open is all it took for him to go outside. This picture was taken a few days before his accident. This my oldest daughter with him!
> 
> And the second picture are her children John Daniel and Gianna Emmanuelle.


He was so cute. A little guardian angel now I'm sure. I can tell how much his sister loved him. A similar thing happened to my cousins's 6-year-old daughter who was a twin. At a day camp with fences and gates, someone left the gate open and she chased a bird out. A parent coming for pick up hit her with her car. She lived two years in a coma before she died at age 8. Never should have happened but accidents do happen tragically. Emmanuel, rest in peace.


----------



## rileyk

Here is myself and my mom with Riley 
Taken this summer


----------



## romeo&juliet

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Lol chickens ok ok here we go :chili::chili:


----------



## romeo&juliet

:chili::chili::chili:wow ladies ladies and gentlemen beautiful very nice:chili::chili:


----------



## Bibu

Ok, here we go....the first one was taken with my husband this past New Years Eve, the second one was taken on my wedding day almost 5 years ago and the third about 1-2 years ago at a friend's wedding.


----------



## romeo&juliet

:chili::chili:Hubba Hubba hubba Romeo is on love LOL such beautiful pictures tell the DH Romeo is checking you out :w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

these were great !!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

you are beautiful , love the weeding pic!


Bibu said:


> Ok, here we go....the first one was taken with my husband this past New Years Eve, the second one was taken on my wedding day almost 5 years ago and the third about 1-2 years ago at a friend's wedding.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

this is me , even though i posted in the new thread ...


----------



## RudyRoo

Nice to "meet" y'all (<--I'm from Texas). 

These pics are from a recent trip to Costa Rica with my boyfriend. I have very few pictures of just me because I am always the photographer.


----------



## The A Team

I've put my picture up somewhere in this thread already, but here I am again. I live on the coast...life is good! 

View attachment 96194


----------



## Bibu

romeo&juliet said:


> :chili::chili:Hubba Hubba hubba Romeo is on love LOL such beautiful pictures tell the DH Romeo is checking you out :w00t:


Hahaha....DH is blushing...:wub:



uniquelovdolce said:


> you are beautiful , love the weeding pic!


Thanks! You are beautiful as well! It must be that latin strain in us....:HistericalSmiley:



RudyRoo said:


> Nice to "meet" y'all (<--I'm from Texas).
> 
> These pics are from a recent trip to Costa Rica with my boyfriend. I have very few pictures of just me because I am always the photographer.


Its great to meet you! These are great pictures. Its awesome to see the face of the wonderful woman who rescued little Rudy! :chili:



The A Team said:


> I've put my picture up somewhere in this thread already, but here I am again. I live on the coast...life is good!


Pat, can life get any better? The 5 of you look like you're enjoying life to the fullest and you...always so classy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Butterfly

This is GREAT! I love being able to put a face to everyone. =)


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Wow Liza and Cory you are knockouts! B) Va va voom!!!


----------



## Hakutou

*Hello!*

Wow, all of you are so fabulous with you dogs! Please forgive my picture though since neither my dog or I are photogenic hahaha! It's great to see all the faces behind the usernames!


----------



## Canada

Okay! "Canada" is FINALLY ponying up to the picture challenge! 
I am _shy_, but figured I should show my face, lol. Eventually! 
Anyone else? :biggrin:











*Now to go hide in a corner*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Here is a picture of me and my granddaughter that was taken last month ... July 21st. Ashley Marie is 18 and off to college at the end of this month. I turned 67 in July ... it's very scary how time flies!


----------



## Canada

Oh come on, Marie!
Are you sure sweetheart Ashley isn't your daughter?!
Not buying the granddaughter part. 
You are both beautiful!!


----------



## aprilb

Canada said:


> Okay! "Canada" is FINALLY ponying up to the picture challenge!
> I am _shy_, but figured I should show my face, lol. Eventually!
> Anyone else? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now to go hide in a corner*


Jill, you are gorgeous and so YOUNG!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Jill, you are beautiful and so young too! Here is a picture of me with Rocky.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Canada said:


> Oh come on, Marie!
> Are you sure sweetheart Ashley isn't your daughter?!
> Not buying the granddaughter part.
> You are both beautiful!!


Thank you, Jill. :tender: Kerry had posted another picture of me earlier on in this thread, but, like some others, it has disappeared. 

Ashley is still often taken for my daughter. And, DH as her father. The last time she visited (last month) we were going through the drive-thru at Starbuck's and they didn't believe she was my granddaughter. My family in general seems to have been blessed with good genes ... well, as far as looking a little younger than we are. However, we are not blessed with skinny genes ... I've been having a real problem with weight.  

Interestingly, a horoscope that was in The Washington Post a few years back ... on my birthday ... said that I would never look my age. But, I am aging, just like everyone else. And, believe me, a little bit of moisturizer and make-up goes a long way!

Jill, you are soooo gorgeous! Spoiled Maltese is full of so many beautiful women! Of all ages, too! REALLY! I have enjoyed looking at all of the pictures ... this is a great thread!:chili::chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Marie - you're beautiful! And, I'm not buying the 67 - I hope I look half as good as you do when I reach that age.


----------



## RudyRoo

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Marie - you're beautiful! And, I'm not buying the 67 - I hope I look half as good as you do when I reach that age.


I agree! Wow, you are beautiful. If the old saying is true, "you look as old as you feel" then you must feel like you are in your thirties!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I just spent 30 minutes going through this thread, so many beautiful women inside and out, I am blessed to be apart of this SM family. I hope one day I can meet many of you and your babies.
We have laughed together, cryed together, prayed together, and from time to time saw life different from one another, but we stay a family because we share one great love our maltese babies. 
I am blessed to know each of you


----------



## Canada

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just spent 30 minutes going through this thread, so many beautiful women inside and out, I am blessed to be apart of this SM family. I hope one day I can meet many of you and your babies.
> *We have laughed together, cryed together, prayed together, and from time to time saw life different from one another, but we stay a family because we share one great love our maltese babies. *
> I am blessed to know each of you


:goodpost: Paula! :hugging:

And thank you Marie, Dianne & April for your nice words! :heart:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Now that I deleted some of my attachments I can post a pic of me and the Rockstar. B) Not a great picture of either of us, but here goes!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Here's another try of posting a pic..had trouble because I had too many attachments. I forget to delete them.

Not a favorite picture of me and the Rockstar, but here goes.B)


----------



## Canada

Your gorgeous, Dianne!
I love the bangs (fringe for our UK members)
And Rocky is such a cutie of course!


----------



## aprilb

Rocky's Mom said:


> Here's another try of posting a pic..had trouble because I had too many attachments. I forget to delete them.
> 
> Not a favorite picture of me and the Rockstar, but here goes.B)


This is a GREAT pic, Dianne! You are gorgeous and Rocky, what can I say?? :you rock:


----------



## Rainw

This is on my trip to Osaka when I went to school in Kyoto.


----------



## Canada

Rainw said:


> This is on my trip to Osaka when I went to school in Kyoto.


Another beautiful member of Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## aprilb

*An updated pic of Me..July, 2011*

I like this pic better than the first one I posted.:blush:


----------



## edelweiss

What a beautiful picture of you April! I am sure looking forward to meeting you at HH! And it isn't long now!:chili::chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Gorgeous picture of you April....you have a kind face...just what I pictured in my head. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Marie, you are beautiful...I can't believe you are 67, you look more like 47! You are both beautiful ladies!


----------



## The A Team

Here's Ava and me at an outdoor concert recently - it was a windy evening.

View attachment 96871


----------



## aprilb

edelweiss said:


> What a beautiful picture of you April! I am sure looking forward to meeting you at HH! And it isn't long now!:chili::chili:


Awe-thanks Sandi!:hugging:HH, here we come!!:chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb

Rocky's Mom said:


> Gorgeous picture of you April....you have a kind face...just what I pictured in my head. :wub:


 
Thanks, Dianne!:wub:


----------



## aprilb

The A Team said:


> Here's Ava and me at an outdoor concert recently - it was a windy evening.
> 
> View attachment 96871


 
One of the best pics, ever!:chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody

BUMP -- this was such a fun thread when it came out that I thought I'd dig it up. Some of the photos seem to be gone but many are still there. Thought it would be fun for new members to join in so that we know the faces that go with the names. :chili:


----------



## nwyant1946

*Here are my husband (Edward or Doggie Daddy) and I at our wedding in Las Vegas 2 years ago...ceremony performed by Guess who!?!*


----------



## CorkieYorkie

great idea!  You can find my picture in my new avatar :chili:


----------



## sherry

Wow! What a great way to meet my new friends! Here is a pic of my husband Ron and I a couple years ago.


----------



## 4everjack

*Just me*

Just a quick pick of me Jackson's mommy


----------



## Snowbody

Okay - it's official. We STILL have the best looking members anywhere. AND Elvis. :chili::chili::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily

I think I'll post a more recent one, I usually take all the pictures so I dont' have many of me and this one is from last summer.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup

This is me, Ashley. Or Sophie's mommy, that works too!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy

Here is a picture of me that was taken about a year ago


----------



## pippersmom

I don't like my picture taken but I found a couple of me and DH that aren't too bad. It was taken at my son's wedding 2 1/2 years ago. So here I am....Pipper's mom.


----------



## mdbflorida

*Mags -mother of Boo and Zach*

Tried to post a picture of myself, but I think this is posting a new thread. newbie error. My wedding picture this past November


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*Nickee Jones**
*Yogi's Mommy!*


----------



## preisa

I love putting faces with names...or fluffs..lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7

How fun!!! I enjoyed putting names with faces. Everyone is beautiful. Here I am.[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## babycake7

pippersmom said:


> I don't like my picture taken but I found a couple of me and DH that aren't too bad. It was taken at my son's wedding 2 1/2 years ago. So here I am....Pipper's mom.


Kathy you do not look old enough to be the mother of anyone - let alone an adult child. You look like one of the bridesmaids not the mother of the groom! I'll have whatever you are taking please!!! You are so pretty and youthful looking!!!


----------



## cheekyradish

Okay- here's me- Bijou's mom....


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

Here is one of me, IzzyBellas mom, Christy. I didn't have any with me and Izzy, I'm usually the one taking the pics, but I am going to take some soon.


----------



## Fluffdoll

It's so nice to meet all of you!!  Now I can remember you by what you look like instead of just your fluffs! All of SM is beautiful!! I think I've posted enough pics of me on here before, but just incase anyone missed them here are some:


----------



## Fluffdoll

Omg, I also have to add that going through all these pictures puts a smile on my face; everyone looks so warm & loving :heart::heart::heart: And I love all the pics of yall with your hubbies, just adorable!:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida

I finally surf through the whole thread and agree with everyone that a picture is worth a thousand words. It is so nice to see everyone!


----------



## jeannief

Not sure how to post this, but Jeannie - Mason's mom. 

Oops. Guess I don't know how.


----------



## Furbabies mom

This is of my parents, Dewey and me this last Christmas.


----------



## Fluffdoll

Furbabies mom said:


> This is of my parents, Dewey and me this last Christmas.


You are beautiful Deb!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell

You all are beauties!!! Not sure I should post a pic since I don't have Hope yet...heck I don't even have a pic of HER lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom

Well if you post a pic now, when you get Hope, we'll be able to put a face to her mom! Go ahead!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell

Lol ok 







I hope that works. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll

blueyedmomshell said:


> Lol ok
> View attachment 130249
> 
> I hope that works.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very pretty!  Now I get your username lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meilerca

I'm Carri or Thors Mommy















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody

Love seeing all these new members. I've got most of the old ones down pat since i've met several of them several times.:chili::chili: Everyone looks great!


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

I love seeing everyone's pictures!

I guess I posted on this years ago, but my pictures disappeared. So here are some new ones.









On St. Patrick's Day. I found a feather in my boa that wasn't bright green, so I plucked it off and made this awesome face.









With my friend Jaron. We always joke that we're going to have a fake wedding (and then run off with all the presents!)...we said this picture would be good for our "wedding" slideshow.

And then one really crazy picture...








I really love putting together costumes...so here I am dressed up as Fluttershy from My Little Pony meeting John Barrowman (Captain Jack Harkness from Doctor Who and Torchwood).


----------



## blueyedmomshell

Fluffdoll said:


> Very pretty!  Now I get your username lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you beautiful! The username started as a joke but it has stuck lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom

Well we do have some beautiful furbaby moms on SM! It looks like we have some FUN moms too! I love the Elvis picture, the Little Pony pic, and the green boa mom! Meirlica what a beautiful wedding photo! Beautiful church, and the picture of your face, is so cute!!


----------



## sherry

I agree, we have wonderful, beautiful, strong women on SM! Thanks for all the love and advice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2

For those of you that know me, don't let the others know this isn't a recent pic. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss

revakb2 said:


> For those of you that know me, don't let the others know this isn't a recent pic. :HistericalSmiley:



LOVE IT Reva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom

revakb2 said:


> For those of you that know me, don't let the others know this isn't a recent pic. :HistericalSmiley:


You look so cool, Reva!!


----------



## Snowbody

revakb2 said:


> For those of you that know me, don't let the others know this isn't a recent pic. :HistericalSmiley:


OMG - Reva - you were a pistol back then too. :chili::chili::chili: Love it!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

babycake7 said:


> How fun!!! I enjoyed putting names with faces. Everyone is beautiful. Here I am.[URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


You are SO pretty Hope!


----------



## silverhaven

What an awesome looking SM family we have :grouphug: Reva that is too cute.... 
All my old pics. disappeared when MobileMe ceased to exist, so I will have to post a selection of new ones. Just got a new provider so I should give it a go soon.


----------



## italianna82

So, now I'm really sad because I have NO pictures with Gucci. How is that possible???? Here I am pre-Panthers game.


----------



## Ashley21

Here are some pictures of my husband and I at our wedding.


----------



## babycake7

Ashley21 said:


> Here are some pictures of my husband and I at our wedding.


 
Beautiful pictures, Ashley!!!


----------



## babycake7

Furbabies mom said:


> You are SO pretty Hope!


Thank you, Deb! You are too kind.


----------



## pippersmom

babycake7 said:


> Kathy you do not look old enough to be the mother of anyone - let alone an adult child. You look like one of the bridesmaids not the mother of the groom! I'll have whatever you are taking please!!! You are so pretty and youthful looking!!!


Thank you so much for the compliment Hope. Boy am I smiling right now. I will have to show this to DH :HistericalSmiley: Not only am I the Mom of 4 adult children, I also have 3 grandchildren.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I don't think I ever posted a pic. It's nice to see all you beautiful ladies.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I don't think I ever posted a pic. It's nice to see all you beautiful ladies.


Wow Barb!! Why haven't you posted pics before? You're very attractive!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Furbabies mom said:


> Wow Barb!! Why haven't you posted pics before? You're very attractive!!


Thank you Deb....I hate myself in pics or maybe I just hate me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Thank you Deb....I hate myself in pics or maybe I just hate me. :HistericalSmiley:


Aw come on now, you look like a model! I bet that Zoe and you make a striking pair walking down the street!


----------



## Snowbody

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Thank you Deb....I hate myself in pics or maybe I just hate me. :HistericalSmiley:


I certainly hope not!!! You look great though I really can't wait to meet you in person rather than in pix
Just realized I don't have any pic in this thread with Tyler so here goes:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Snowbody said:


> I certainly hope not!!! You look great though I really can't wait to meet you in person rather than in pix
> Just realized I don't have any pic in this thread with Tyler so here goes:


I love the last pic Sue! The wind blowing and all! You guys look great!


----------



## babycake7

Snowbody said:


> I certainly hope not!!! You look great though I really can't wait to meet you in person rather than in pix
> Just realized I don't have any pic in this thread with Tyler so here goes:


 
Look at Tyler!!!! He's like "yeah, my mom loves me. I'm the most special!" He just knows he is loved and adored! You can tell by his expression! So very cute!!!! Oh his mommy is pretty cute too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Ashley21 said:


> Here are some pictures of my husband and I at our wedding.


You are just beautiful. Look at those eyes.


----------



## Furbabies mom

italianna82 said:


> So, now I'm really sad because I have NO pictures with Gucci. How is that possible???? Here I am pre-Panthers game.
> 
> View attachment 130489


Just gorgeous! All the pics that I have of me and my four, I look like I've been through the mill! I usually look like that anyway!! Not much call to dress up, in my line of work!


----------



## MoonDog

Here's me with each fluff on my 50th birthday.


----------



## Furbabies mom

MoonDog said:


> Here's me with each fluff on my 50th birthday.


You!re so beautiful Robin! No way do you look your age!


----------



## lols82

Thus is moi and Sammy


----------



## Furbabies mom

Wow! Another beautiful lady!!!


----------



## KCY

Wow! Its so nice to see everyone!! All I have at work is a pic of me on my wedding day 4 years ago.. My phone has tons of pics of Angelo, but none of me.. LOL.


----------



## blueyedmomshell

revakb2 said:


> For those of you that know me, don't let the others know this isn't a recent pic. :HistericalSmiley:


I would have never known


----------



## Furbabies mom

KCY said:


> Wow! Its so nice to see everyone!! All I have at work is a pic of me on my wedding day 4 years ago.. My phone has tons of pics of Angelo, but none of me.. LOL.


You are beautiful Karen!! Such lovely ladies here on SM!


----------



## StevieB

This is a fun thread! I've seen many of you, but many I haven't and that's so fun as I might have had a totally different picture in my head of what you looked like. Here's a funny pic of me with Steve right after I got him. I had my sister-in-law knit him a sweater and me a matching hat, and I happened to have the coat already. I got some good eye rolls over this one!


----------



## Fluffdoll

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I don't think I ever posted a pic. It's nice to see all you beautiful ladies.


Wow!! Barb you're gorgeous!! It's so nice to finally meet you!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Fluffdoll said:


> Wow!! Barb you're gorgeous!! It's so nice to finally meet you![/QUOT
> 
> Thanks for saying that. So are you Marisol!!


----------



## babycake7

MoonDog said:


> Here's me with each fluff on my 50th birthday.


Robin.....shut the front door!!! You are 50 in that pic??? You look amazing!!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell

StevieB said:


> This is a fun thread! I've seen many of you, but many I haven't and that's so fun as I might have had a totally different picture in my head of what you looked like. Here's a funny pic of me with Steve right after I got him. I had my sister-in-law knit him a sweater and me a matching hat, and I happened to have the coat already. I got some good eye rolls over this one!
> 
> View attachment 130665


I think it's perfect!! You look beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueyedmomshell

lols82 said:


> Thus is moi and Sammy


U = knockout!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7

blueyedmomshell said:


> U = knockout!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree! Laura you look very movie star-esque!


----------



## ToniLWilson

This is me, my niece Chesney and of course my sweet Bella 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie

I am *not* posting my picture, because I don't want you guys to have bad karma for lying.
Also, because I don't have a picture that is less than four years old...broke too many cameras trying.


----------



## lols82

Aw thanks guys I'll pay you later lol - Sammy just makes me look better


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

Here is a picture of Maizy the first week we got her, me and her on the beach last year and me and my fiance :wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Here is a picture of Maizy the first week we got her, me and her on the beach last year and me and my fiance :wub:


Such nice pictures! Your sooo pretty and I love your yellow dress! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Here is a picture of Maizy the first week we got her, me and her on the beach last year and me and my fiance :wub:


I love your dress and your hat - so chic!!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

Fluffdoll said:


> Such nice pictures! Your sooo pretty and I love your yellow dress!
> 
> Thank you i loved the yellow especially for the summer!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App










babycake7 said:


> I love your dress and your hat - so chic!!!


Awhhhhh your both so sweet thank you!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leanne

Ok...here we are!

Me...








Me and the kidz









Me and my beautiful Grand Baby Sienna Rose


----------



## The A Team

So I thought I didn't have many pictures of me...but...as it turns out...guess I do...:blush::blush:


----------



## Mia'sMom

Well, here I am. :blush: Mia has her thunder shirt on.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Mia'sMom said:


> Well, here I am. :blush: Mia has her thunder shirt on.


You're very pretty!! There are SO many Maltese Mamas here!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell

Beautiful ladies!!! Inside and out!!!! ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom

Leanne said:


> Ok...here we are!
> 
> Me...
> View attachment 130841
> 
> 
> Me and the kidz
> 
> View attachment 130825
> 
> 
> Me and my beautiful Grand Baby Sienna Rose
> 
> View attachment 130833


Leanne, you're so pretty, and way too young to be a Grandma , to that sweet baby!!


----------



## Mia'sMom

Thank you! Everyone here is beautiful!!


----------



## Mia'sMom

All really good pics!!!! I want Ava!


----------



## Leanne

Thanks Deborah! My little Sienner is a baby doll! She will be 1 end of May. She is the daughter of my baby girl Kayla who turns 25 today! Happy Day Kay! You will always be our baby....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Well, included is a picture (below) that was shown earlier in this thread of my granddaughter Ashley and I ... taken in 2011. She was eighteen years old ... and, I was sixty-seven. (Ouch!) I have so many pictures taken with her ... but, for some reason this is one of my favorites.

And, two very silly pictures of Ashley and I taken right before Easter of this year. LOL

And, a picture of me on a day when I was feeling very good. And, then a not so good day ... but, I can still smile.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

I might have posted a pic a long time ago on this thread not sure! But here are me n my girls last year on Christmas Eve.


----------



## pippersmom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, included is a picture (below) that was shown earlier in this thread of my granddaughter Ashley and I ... taken in 2011. She was eighteen years old ... and, I was sixty-seven. (Ouch!) I have so many pictures taken with her ... but, for some reason this is one of my favorites.
> 
> And, two very silly pictures of Ashley and I taken right before Easter of this year. LOL
> 
> And, a picture of me on a day when I was feeling very good. And, then a not so good day ... but, I can still smile.


 Marie you can't be serious. There is no way you look like you could be 67 when those pictures were taken. No way!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

For some reason on the iPad you can't upload more than one picture at a time here is one of me n my bf last month.


----------



## Furbabies mom

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> For some reason on the iPad you can't upload more than one picture at a time here is one of me n my bf last month.


Aww you're so pretty! I'm curious about your name, is it short for something? I've never heard of it before?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Furbabies mom said:


> Aww you're so pretty! I'm curious about your name, is it short for something? I've never heard of it before?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Snowbody

Gee. I was curios too! Do you want to pm me? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

pippersmom said:


> Marie you can't be serious. There is no way you look like you could be 67 when those pictures were taken. No way!


Well, on the pictures taken before this past Easter ... I am 68. I will be sixty-nine in July. 

I think women in general look younger than they did years ago. And, make-up helps! I wear some make-up because it helps make me feel better ... especially with having MS. I think it helps make me look healthier than how I feel, which is often feeling fatigued. And, when I look in the mirror and see color in my face ... well, it helps me feel better. 

Kerry has visited me and spent several days in our home while my DH was visiting his mother in Arizona. So, she knows what I really look like. My big flaw is my weight ... a constant struggle.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Furbabies mom said:


> Aww you're so pretty! I'm curious about your name, is it short for something? I've never heard of it before?


I think you are very pretty, too. And, I love your name. I've never heard of it before either.


----------



## pippersmom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, on the pictures taken before this past Easter ... I am 68. I will be sixty-nine in July.
> 
> I think women in general look younger than they did years ago. And, make-up helps! I wear some make-up because it helps make me feel better ... especially with having MS. I think it helps make me look healthier than how I feel, which is often feeling fatigued. And, when I look in the mirror and see color in my face ... well, it helps me feel better.
> 
> Kerry has visited me and spent several days in our home while my DH was visiting his mother in Arizona. So, she knows what I really look like. My big flaw is my weight ... a constant struggle.


Well I think you look amazing!!!!!


----------



## babycake7

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, on the pictures taken before this past Easter ... I am 68. I will be sixty-nine in July.
> 
> I think women in general look younger than they did years ago. And, make-up helps! I wear some make-up because it helps make me feel better ... especially with having MS. I think it helps make me look healthier than how I feel, which is often feeling fatigued. And, when I look in the mirror and see color in my face ... well, it helps me feel better.
> 
> Kerry has visited me and spent several days in our home while my DH was visiting his mother in Arizona. So, she knows what I really look like. My big flaw is my weight ... a constant struggle.


 
I think you look fabulous, Marie! You are so pretty! You so DO NOT look your age! Amazing!


----------



## Snowbody

Marie- i bet if i went into you attic I'd find a portrait! LOL the portrait of Marie Grey! You look fabulous...and it's not how you feel darling; it's how you look! Or so Fernando says! Love you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124

(that's not a piercing near my eye, it's a sticky jewel lol.)


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Beautiful picture of you both!


----------



## chicklet and simba

Here's Simba and I watching the American Idol finale a couple weeks back... It was his favorite show.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Hi Dani, great pic of you and Simba!!


----------

